# Livery yard needed Leamington, Warwick, Kenilworth, South Coventry area



## Custard_cream (1 February 2013)

I am moving from the Netherlands to the Warwick area and am looking for somewhere to stable my horse on part or DIY livery. I have found several websites of yards, but so far most of the ones I have tried are out of my price range or have no space. So does anyone have any suggestions and preferably contact details of places I could try. A school and turnout are essential! I will be visiting the UK in a couple of weeks, so am trying to have as much info before then.


----------



## JustKickOn (1 February 2013)

What is your price range??

ETD: didn't see post title! But question above stands


----------



## Custard_cream (1 February 2013)

Maximum 70-80 pounds a week (if part), but preferably less. I look forward to your suggestions!


----------



## carthorse (1 February 2013)

Look on North Warwickshire pony club site. Someone was advertising near Warwick


----------



## Tiarella (1 February 2013)

Good luck  there are too many horses and not enough yards round here. Mine have had to set up temporary stables.


----------



## Custard_cream (1 February 2013)

Thanks - I found the advert, no school, but will hold on to the info as a backup.
Nice that there are a lot of horses, but it will certainly make finding somewhere tricky!


----------



## JustKickOn (2 February 2013)

Can't think of anywhere with spaces by me, or anywhere nice to go. 
Faulkwood in Corley moor might be worth trying.


----------



## carthorse (2 February 2013)

There were 3 yards advertising on the pony club site. The Rowington one had a school


----------



## Custard_cream (3 February 2013)

Ahh thanks, missed those the first time round!
Anyone else got any suggestions?


----------



## DreamTeam (4 February 2013)

There are spaces on our yard -  about 6 miles north of Banbury and about 13 miles from Leamington/Warwick  - is that too far?  We have a school, all year round turnout and great hacking.  It is a DIY yard on a farm but a couple of liveries have private arrangements with others to bring in/turn out etc.  Let me know if you would like more information.


----------



## debsandpets (15 February 2013)

What about Warwick International School of Riding, just outside of Warwick. Good hacking apparently, cross country course of abput 35 jumps, circular sand gallops, 3 outdoor arenas I believe and a separate livery yard to the riding/jousting school


----------



## jackie p (10 March 2013)

hello everyone i am new to this site does anyone know livery yards  tilehill sort of way ?i am new to the area looking for diy help someone thanks jackie


----------



## Cobsndogs (11 March 2013)

What about Oak farm in Bagington, or is that too far out?.
Also I think Bubbenhall Bridge is becoming a livery yard only, again might be too far.


----------



## Daisywoo (23 March 2013)

Hi Dreamteam

Would you mind messaging me details.  I have just moved into the area and am looking for livery.

thanks


----------



## Ginger_ninja (25 March 2013)

Another vote for Oak Farm, my lad is happier there than at any other yard i've been on!


----------



## JulesRules (31 March 2013)

Ginger_ninja said:



			Another vote for Oak Farm, my lad is happier there than at any other yard i've been on!
		
Click to expand...


Ooh hi Holly 

I think there a couple of spaces coming up at Oak farm soon. It's a very nice yard (I've been there for years)

Juliette


----------



## Ginger_ninja (31 March 2013)

Hahaha hello!!!


----------



## strada (2 April 2013)

Does anyone know of a livery yard near Lapworth/knowle? But definitely not Swallowfield!!


----------



## Kidlwin (15 September 2014)

Custard_cream said:



			I am moving from the Netherlands to the Warwick area and am looking for somewhere to stable my horse on part or DIY livery. I have found several websites of yards, but so far most of the ones I have tried are out of my price range or have no space. So does anyone have any suggestions and preferably contact details of places I could try. A school and turnout are essential! I will be visiting the UK in a couple of weeks, so am trying to have as much info before then.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, my name is Marie, we are located in Brandon, and we are an approved livery yard. we have excellent facilities and a very professional team. 

tack room
discretionnary turn out
outdoor arena 60m*40m
jumping paddock 
training field 
professional rider on site 

good search 
regards 
Marie


----------

